#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Pannikulitis >

## Simone79

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier!! Mein Name ist Simone und bin 28 Jahre alt. Ich habe seit 2005 die Diagnose Fibromyalgie, Lipomatosis dolorosa und jetzt wurde auch noch eine Pannikulitis festgestellt. Leider weiß ich noch nicht so viel über diese Erkrankung. Ich bekomme jetzt Cortison. Vielleicht gibt es hier jemand der auch unter dieser Erkrankung leidet und mir ein paar Informationen darüber geben kann!!
Liebe Grüße  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Simone

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Simone, 
Pannikulitis ist eine begrenzte Entzündung des Unterhautfettgewebes und ist eher ein beschreibender Begriff als eine Erkrankung. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Simone79

Hallo Michael,
lieben Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe an einigen Stellen im Körper diese Entzündung. Die Ärzte in der Rheumatologie haben mir aber gesagt, dass die Pannikulitis zu dem entzündlichen Weichteilrheuma gehört und es bei mir eine eigenständige Erkrankung ist!!
LG Simone

----------

